# Blue Gills in Canada besides Rice Lake



## rosencra38 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi, my family and I have been going to Rice Lake for quite some time fishing for gills. Lately it seems like the fishing has been going down and the fishing pressure has been going up. Does anybody know of any other lakes in Canada (preferably Ontario) that has comparable bluegill fishing to Rice Lake?


----------



## rosencra38 (Oct 6, 2006)

nobody goes to Canada for blue gills at a lake other than Rice???


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I have heard a few things about Lake Mississippi..other than that no...


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

rosencra38 said:


> nobody goes to Canada for blue gills at a lake other than Rice???


Try Pigeon and Buckhorn lake.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Bob's Lake is awesome for bluegills. I'm heading there with my son in two weeks, can't wait. It is between Toronto and Ottawa. Probably 2 hrs east of Toronto. The bluegill fishing is excellent - good numbers of big fish. Not monsters, but good sized fish. Plus very good bass fishing. 

We are staying at Nordlaw's Lodge. www.nordlawlodge.com Nice full service place, with a casual, rustic atmosphere and great food. I am bringing my boat, and they have dockage, gas and bait. They clean and freeze your fish, too. Great place. 

All of the lakes in that area are good for gills and bass. The main river there is the Rideau River, and there are many lakes in a chain. I think there are locks so you can do lake hopping excursions if you like.


----------



## Johnny G (May 3, 2007)

my dad and a bunch of his huntin buddies just got back from rice lake on saturday. he said it was the best he's seen in 7 years of goin there. average size was up, and mostly only locals. all the camps and cabins for rent are empty cause no one from the US is goin anymore due to gas prices. either they hit the spawn at the perfect time, or the gills had an opportunity to reset themselves since business has been slow for 2 years now.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Lake Nipissing by Laverne we got a ton of big gills no one fishes for them


----------

